

Are talent acquisitions better with symmetric product acquisitions? - ssebro

Today's talent acquisitions (and the death of some great apps) got me thinking - would it make sense to put out a standing offer to purchase and continue work on discontinued products who's teams are being acquired?
======
ssebro
It seems like it would help the team to monetize a soon-to-be defunct product,
and help their user base by providing continuity and updates beyond
maintenance. I'd assume that any team geting acqui-hired probably has some
traction in their product. Thoughts?

